# how did you manage over the holidays?



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

How did everyone get on? For me it was a bit of a struggle. Christmas day went well, I didnt get too tired and took it easy but New Years Eve has really taken it out of me. I had planned to have a really good night with my friends but unfortunately the in laws came to stay for three nights and having them in the house is really stressful so, of course, I was exhausted come last night! My friends were very good though and made sure I was Ok...thank goodness for decent friends, they make all the difference!One more bit of news...my boyfriend of 3 years proposed on Christmas morning with the most beautiful ring, even though I have been tired, grumpy, pale and exhausted for most of the year. That certainly cheered me up!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

First of all, congratulations! That certainly is an exciting surprise. I'm glad things are going well for you on that front!







I got through the Holiday season just fine, but the only reason is that we just haven't made a big deal about the Holidays for a long time. I know that probably sounds terrible, but it makes everything so much easier. Hope everyone else survived, and without too much damage.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes, congratulations on your engagement







My SIL also got engaged over the holidays. Although she has been with him for 10 years, he hasn't proposed until now. Sooo exciting for everyone.Holidays went well. I was pleasantly surprised. I did have some days to just do nothing, so that helped. I usually do well during the holidays, it's usually after that I collapse.Our celebrating started the week before Christmas and continued until our last visit on New Year's Day. I have company coming this Saturday for dinner and then in a couple of weeks more friends are coming for the weekend.I find it easier to spread the holidays out a bit so I do have days to just rest. Thank goodness my friends and family are understading too.Happy New Year everyone.


----------

